# Newborn can't stand up.



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

Checked my doe at 12:30 nothing unusual so I went to the grocery, 3.5 hours later I return to find a little wet baby boy laying in the straw. Oh my gosh he is beautiful!! He is a black and white spotted nubian with really long frosted ears!!! Perfect coloring! (pictures soon)
I cleaned him up (momma helped a lot) used the blow dryer to help him warm up. I stayed with them about an hour, the little boy could hold his head up move all his legs, and he was still not getting up. So I milked some of the colostrum and bottle fed him. It is now about 6 hours since I found him, I brought him in the house to stay warm and milked enough colostrum for 6oz every 4 hours until the morning. He does drink from the bottle, but only a little at a time, not a full 6oz, maybe 1-2 at a time. He is not crying and seems to sleep, and wake up for a little and try to get up but to no avail, and then back to sleep again. 

He is acting fine(I guess, but he still will not stand/walk. Anyone else have this problem or know what I could do????????

Mother is doing great! I know I should worm the mother day after she kids, however I just wormed her yesterday, is this still necessary???? anything else I should give or do for her???


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I had one that his legs splayed out behind him. He would try to crawl to her to nurse, but get stepped on or left out. I just kept getting him up there to nurse- time consuming, yes. Before all this I had watched a YouTube video showing how they handle it (mauldin farm) take that litte guy and stand him up between your boots several times a day to strengthen him up. before you know it they are running all over like nothing was ever wrong. It's pretty incredible


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just keep him warm and fed...if he is only eating a few oz at a time I would feed him often.I always make them stand even if I have to hold them up..help begin to build those muscles just keep standing him..help him balance then see if he can manage...
If you have BoSe or selnium Vit e gel..give him that or a few squirts of nutra drench...dont let him be too lazy...
For mom...make sure she has fresh water, feed and hat..make sure she passes her After birth and is comfortable : ) 
Congrats!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Can he get around at all? Is she interested in him? It has been my experience that if she has interest in him she will encourage him to nurse and if he can get around at all and raise himself up a little he will nurse, but keep a close eye just to be sure. Unless you have ALOT of time- try to avoid the bottle baby. I'm bottle feeding triplets that lost their mother- it's a sweet, but huge commitment.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Sleeping*

I am a stay at home mom, so I do have time to take care of him. I started goat farming as a hobby for me and my kids (house keeping every day got very dull and chickens just aren't as fun as our goats  ) 
He is sleeping a lot, should I let him sleep or wake him up every so often and try to get him to stand.... or just after I try to feed him.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Vit. B*

Only thing I have on hand is injectable vitamin B


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would let him have small naps...but the sooner you get him up and going the better..he needs quite a bit of colostrum..


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*so pretty!!*

He just drank 3 oz of colostrum... most I have got him to drink at one time... think it'd be ok to go to sleep for 4 hours before next feeding or should I stick to 2.

I got a picture!!! Isn't he beautiful!!!!


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*sorry it's upside down*


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes he is beautiful....love him!!!! 
I would feed again in 2 hours if hes not getting up and walking..they can go downhill real fast,,if he is up and going well and hopefully nursing mom then 3-4 hours should be fine..


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*long nights!!!*

Looks like a long night ahead... better get the coffee going  
thanks for all your help... I'll keep you posted


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Vet*

Oh yeah.... at what point should I say Ok time for the vet??? if he isn't walking by tomarrow????


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish I could help, but I have no insight. However, I thought I would help with the photo. He was hard for me to see in your pic, so I brightened it for you. 
He really is just GORGEOUS! And I hope that everything will turn out for the best for you...


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*how much colostrum*

Little guy is little over 6 pounds and is approx. 14-16 hours old. He has drank about 10oz of colostrum during his life  Not enough???? Should I be worried???

This morning he had a break through with his back legs, he can support himself a lot better! Still not on his own though, I either have to support part of his hind end, or under the shoulders. He tries to walk a little in this position but he just kind of fall over to the side. He did go from laying to standing with only balance assistance this morning, so that would good!!!!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

How's it going today? I hope you got a little sleep and little fella is doing ok


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry/. I didn't see your newest posts before I asked how he is doing! That's good he got up a little, just keep standing him up every couple hours or so between your boots, it takes a couple days to get strong enough on his own. Have you put him in with mother today? If it were me I would put him with her and see how he does, you may be pleasantly surprised  That momma love and encouragement is pretty powerful, especially being a single


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*update*

Hello, put him in with the mother, he stood and tried to nurse her leg... I tried to guide him but he never got to nurse. Vet gave me MuSe and iron to give him... good idea??? I like to double check my vet with you guys  (that's probably bad) Milked her just a min. ago about to try bottle again. (boy i'm tired )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MuSe shouldnot be used on Goats!!!! Do not use it..its way too strong...he need BoSE


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a clip from an article from Tennessee meat goat 

BoSe and MuSe - Vet prescriptions are required for both products. ( MuSe should not be used with goats; it is too strong and is a horse medication. Use BoSe with goats.) Injectable medication for selenium deficiency. Since selenium deficiency exists at different levels throughout the United States, it is critical to follow your veterinarian's directions on the usage of these products, as well as supplemental loose minerals containing selenium. See page 541 of Goat Medicine, by Dr. Mary Smith, for a map of the United States indicating areas of selenium deficiency. Most of the East Coast, down to Florida and westward through the Great Lakes region, plus the West Coast, including California and parts of Nevada and Idaho, are selenium deficient to different degrees. Selenium deficiency shows itself in goats most often in the form of weak rear legs in kids. Older goats look "pathetic," don't put on weight, have weak legs, and generally stay in poor condition and poor health. Selenium deficiency causes Nutritional Muscular Dystrophy (White Muscle Disease).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep working with him..sounds like he is building strength : )


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Bottle*

I think something may be wrong.... he hasn't actively taken a bottle since 5 hours ago (since I took him outside w/ his mom). By actively I mean going at the bottle and drinking like normal. I am able to get a little down him by putting the nipple in his mouth and squeezing the bottle a little, he is swallowing a bit of it. He's acting weaker and seems like a lot of progress we made with standing is going down hill. What do I do??? Could he just be tired?
I called the vet but it is saturday... and he has not returned my call yet (30mins ago)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Did he get the MuSe?
Is he pooping..you should see black goopy sticky poop? 
take his temp..should be 101.5-103.5 ...anything below or above that we need to address


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Keep up the good work! Don't give up getting him to nurse or stand up. It can be very frustrating and time consuming, but worth the effort. I had to stay out forever with one little guy- he sucked everywhere but a teat. Once they get it you are in business shortly after. Now- a month later he is the biggest one! It is possible that he might have nursed while you weren't there in that case he wouldnt want a bottle and is sleepy. Unless you hawk over him it's hard to tell. Let us know on poop and temp


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*poop*

had the black sticky poop last night well about 1 am now he pooped once more, kinda thin and orangish brown (not bright orange or anything) I will check temp. He is doing better with standing and walking, but still won't nurse mom or bottle. I took a medicine syringe and squirted about 1/2 oz. (little at a time) and he swallowed it. Hope he pulls through!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

after black poop should be yellow...it still will be sticky. Did you use the MuSe on him? If so maybe we can look up some stuff to be sure its not toxicity...here is a link to show what his poop should look like.

http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UWCK85N3Z0M


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*update*

Little guys poo was that color, but somewhat in between the normal and the scours. He has pooped twice in 28-29 hours. Peed last at about 2 hrs. ago. Still not nursing.... I had him out and he was trying to nurse on my pant leg and I though Ok here's my chance so I slide the bottle in his mouth and it's like he just went to sleep! 
I also took him out with mom and tried to guide him to the udder but he didn't have any luck... so after a while I actually put the teat into his mouth (I milked it out a little first so he could taste the milk) and he would not nurse at all. 
It jsut seems odd last night/ yesterday he wasn't eating a whole lot, but would actively nurse the bottle....
Should I try milk replacer instead of momma's milk????? maybe a different taste would help???? Poor little guy is looking awful skinny, vet said "just keep trying to feed him".

Anyone ever tried feeding milk like you give oral meds???? does this work? is there a risk of aspiration. He has improved so much since yesterday physically, I know if I could just get some food in him he could get stronger and start to nurse on his mother.

Oh yes, I did give the MuSe (after I called the vet multiple times and he assured me the dosage was small enough it would help and not hurt). I only gave it to him AFTER he started acting puny so I don't think it was that that is effecting him.

Is 6 lbs small for a newborn nubian???
(looks of questions in one post, sorry!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No worries about questions..keep them coming : ) 
6 pounds is small but not too bad...I have a triplet group who are a month old and tiny..they weigh about 15 pounds now..but I bet they werent 6 pounds at birth...Single births here are usually closer to 8-9 pounds...had a few 11 pounders lol pitty the mom lol. 

I would not switch his milk, moms milk is the very best he can have.....He needs to eat...He will gain strength if he get enough..I would give him B complex to help his apatite...... at 6 pounds he needs 2 1/2 oz of milk four times a day...you can go to 3 oz if he will drink it...he needs 10%-12% of his weight in milk..take his weight and covert to ounces times that by 10% for total milk he needs per day then divide in four feeding..So as he gets bigger just re weigh him and adjust his milk. .in the mean time get at least 10 oz of milk in him a day..how ever you can do it : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh on feeding with a syringe...just make sure his head is tilted up a bit to close the door thing to his lungs..I would do sucking exercises with him.. dip your finger in a tiny amount of molasses and try to get him to suck on your finger..put your finger on the back on his tongue to stimulate the sucking reflex..once you get him sucking slip the bottle in his mouth and see if he wont suck..patients will win : )


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*temp.*

temp. was 101.8

Here is a video of him walking around and a photo of him resting.





The video... he will only try to get up if i help him. then he'll walk around like this until he falls over then he'll just rest again.
I tried the bottle again he acts like he hates it he tries to pull his head away.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*thanks*

will definitely try the sucking exercises!!!!
thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he is so handsome. Ok what I see in the video looks like Selenium Def. ..the way he walks on his front hooves and his bowed back legs...Im going to look some stuff up..I might be wrong..but I think it will be good to get some BoSe ...keep on hand to get him strong..also mom will need it too..Maybe some one else will have more ideas once they se the video..in the mean time..let me see what I can find out : ) 
BTW..the pritcher nipple is perfect..with Selenium Def. their sucking reflex suffers too..so do some exercise with him and don't loose hope : )


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Did the vet check for a spinal injury? Had a doeling just like that last year. Mom got jumpy during birth and caused injury.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Happybleats*

Hey, hope your still here, just got the human kids to sleep so I thought I'd try some sucking exercises. Bad part is no mollassess, I have honey, and maple syrup (real stuff not flavored) either one of these ok?


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*vet*

vet didn't get to look at him, they are closed on weekend, I just spoke with him on the phone. If not a GREAT improvement I'll be at their door monday morning!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes honey is fine...just needs to something he can taste and it will give him a boost : )


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*A little better*

Alright honey worked good! He just drank 1 oz! 9 more to go in 23!  I have vitamin B complex (injectable) handy... think this would be a good idea?, if so how much?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..so I did a little searching around..looked at pix with kids born with Sel. def. Im pretty sure its what you are dealing with here are a good articles to help you understand whats going on and how to treat it..
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html

Goat-link on the second page all the way to the end she has pix of a lamb with Sel. Def. And shows how she splint the legs to support them and help straighten them
http://goat-link.com/content/view/47/79/1/1/#.UWDfxJN3Z0M


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give him 3 cc orally...I know shots work faster but oral should be fine..any he dont use he will pee out : ) You can give him it daily..


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

Ashleigh, he is SOooOO Cute! I hope he makes it! It sounds like you are doing all you can for him. We are all cheering you on.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

You can also try to put a little something sweet on her teat- you were absolutely right to put that teat right in his mouth, you have to do that or the bottle repeatedly until he gets going. You have to be patient and persistent- dont underestimate how much time that could take and Don't give up. I still have to wonder if he might have nursed when you weren't around. I was sure one of my one month olds wasn't getting enough, so I tried to supplement a bottle with no luck- well they were getting enough I just didn't know it for sure until I camped in the barn. I had a guy who couldn't stand at birth, I got him to nurse, but thought he wasn't nursing when I wasn't there. My parents watched him nurse on the barn cam- otherwise I wouldn't have known! They don't nurse long at all right at first, but lots of times so it can be easy to miss. He is peeing and pooping and wagging his little tail- all great signs! You are doing a great job doing all the right things!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

How is is going today?


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*

THANKS to everyone for all your help and encouragement! Little guy started going at the bottle like crazy about 4:00 this morning and has gotten over his 10 oz. for today.. He's taking 2-3 oz at a time!!! He even nursed on his mom a little bit (with a little guidance). He's also walking around a lot better!!! He is still too weak to keep with his mother alone, so I'm going to keep him in until he's strong enough to actively try to nurse his mother. BIG thanks to happybleats!!! The sweets on my pinky really got him going with the nursing actions!!! and I think the vit. B helped too! I'll let you guys know in few days how he's doing!
thanks again!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats wonderful news : ) soon he will be running and loving with his mama : )


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

That is great! So happy that you were able to get him going- yeah!!!! He is such a cutie.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

He looks gorgeous - even upside down  sometimes a but of honey on their tongue - can help give them a but of energy to suckle...Hope he is doing better


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Back with mommy*

Little guy is doing great! Running and playing and whole 9 yards!!! He is back with his mother and staying in the barn! My intentions were to sell all of the boys that were born because I wanted a "girl's only" goat farm, but now that I've spent so much time with him, I really am wanting to keep him now!!!
Not sure on names any ideas?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

So good to hear he is doing well and back with mom! Good job working with him, he's lucky to have you as his 2nd goat momma!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand.with everything Domino and I have been through..hes not going any where either lol...

Yours looks like a Jackson to me : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ashleighashley said:


> Little guys poo was that color, but somewhat in between the normal and the scours. He has pooped twice in 28-29 hours. Peed last at about 2 hrs. ago. Still not nursing.... I had him out and he was trying to nurse on my pant leg and I though Ok here's my chance so I slide the bottle in his mouth and it's like he just went to sleep!
> I also took him out with mom and tried to guide him to the udder but he didn't have any luck... so after a while I actually put the teat into his mouth (I milked it out a little first so he could taste the milk) and he would not nurse at all.
> It jsut seems odd last night/ yesterday he wasn't eating a whole lot, but would actively nurse the bottle....
> Should I try milk replacer instead of momma's milk????? maybe a different taste would help???? Poor little guy is looking awful skinny, vet said "just keep trying to feed him".
> ...


 MuSe is too strong for goats and not recommended.


----------

